# Corsair H150i Elite LCD Display schaltet nicht ab wenn PC off



## Siffer81 (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

Habe gestern meinen neuen Rechner den ich zusammen gebaut habe in Betrieb genommen, läuft alles gut, nur wenn ich den Rechner herunter fahre schaltet sich das Display der Pumpe des H150i Elite nicht aus, alles andere aber schaltet ab, das display blinkt rot, muss dann immer den Rechner über den Schalter am Netzteil ganz aus machen, hat da wehr eine Idee?
die Kühlung und das Display funktionieren sonst fehlerfrei.
Mainbord ist ein Gigabyte X670E Aorus Elite, noch mit Bios F6.

Gruss und danke schon zum voraus.


----------



## Siffer81 (27. Oktober 2022)

Hat sich erledigt, die ErP Funktion im Bios wahr die Lösung


----------

